# How did I miss this? Oh my word



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 3, 2019)

Guns N' Roses was hella popular when I was a teenager. I seen them live. 93 or 92 at the Portland Rose Garden. The last I heard about Guns N Roses is when they covered Sympathy for the Devil for Interview with a Vampire. Remember when they broke up. Slash and Duff with the singer of Stone Temple Pilots formed Velvet Revolver. Axl went into hiding or something like that.

He came back with AC/DC??? WTF happened to Brian Johnson?



He sounds horrible! Is this really Axl Rose???


----------



## travelingheathen (Aug 3, 2019)

It looks like that was really him... although; you have failed to realize, he sucked back then too.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 3, 2019)

travelingheathen said:


> It looks like that was really him... although; you have failed to realize, he sucked back then too.



I do have to agree with you. He did suck back then. The band was badass. Just found this on youtube. Fucking hilarious. I almost pissed watching it


----------



## travelingheathen (Aug 3, 2019)

Axle and Donnie Baker pretty much sums up those inbred fucks from Indiana.


Hold on... I'm originally from Indiana. Shit! hahaha


----------



## roguetrader (Aug 3, 2019)

Guns and Roses were great when they first showed up but nose dived pretty fast - I had Appetite For Destruction on a first pressing, with the subsequently 'banned' cover - bet that's worth a fair bit now ! had to sell it though, when I turned 15, got into punk and purged all the metal records.....


----------



## train in vain (Aug 3, 2019)

roguetrader said:


> Guns and Roses were great when they first showed up but nose dived pretty fast - I had Appetite For Destruction on a first pressing, with the subsequently 'banned' cover - bet that's worth a fair bit now ! had to sell it though, when I turned 15, got into punk and purged all the metal records.....


Metal? Heheheheaaaa


----------

